

Bleem language: perfect speed and concurrency - kstrauser
https://github.com/kstrauser/bleem/blob/master/README.md

======
kstrauser
I got tired of hearing friends saying that they'd rewritten their frontend in
[trendy language of choice] because their backend was slow.

Bleem is a placeholder for these conversations. If replacing everything in an
infinitely fast, no-resource-using language won't fix your performance issues,
then maybe you need to take another look at your architecture.

Example application:

"Our API servers that make 1,000 concurrent requests to MySQL are slow. We're
thinking of replacing them." "Would Bleem fix that?" "I guess not."

